

Ask HN: How do I get dedicated beta users pre-launch? - AmuseMeTV

I&#x27;m struggling to find beta users who will play around on our site and provide feedback. The problem is that two people have to interact on our site to fully understand and be able to evaluate the functionality. This makes it much more difficult to recruit people in pairs. Anyone have suggestions on how to find beta users who come in pairs? :-)
======
sstradling
That's an interesting question - how do the users interact? Can you have two
of the same type of people interacting (a chat/message/game site) or are you
offering different value to different users (a
marketplace/scheduling/discovery site)?

If you're looking for one general type of user, go find a meetup group, class,
online community, or other spot where they'll congregate, and just talk to
them. Bring a laptop (or send a link) for them to test out, and maybe provide
some sort of incentive or game to get them interested in giving it a shot.

If you're looking for two (or more) classes of users, do the same general
thing for each separately, but either 1) try and line things up so that each
group is interacting with the system at the same time (perhaps by only opening
up the beta for a couple of hours) or 2) pretend to be a member of the other
group during testing so that you can get feedback on at least half of your
product.

------
benologist
Think about who your ideal user is, then identify companies or people that fit
that model and invite them to try out your software.

